# remember the 80,s sci-fi ?



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

remember the 80,s sci-fi cult movies, pepperidge farm does!
Well any way, here is the Galaxina spaceship Infinity 8" long.
What do you all think of it so far?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, I had forgotten about that movie. Too bad "Galaxina" was murdered before the movies debut. Looking forward to seeing this ships progress!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great idea. I often enjoy the B-movies from that period, although when I watch some of them today, like Spacehunter, I wonder what I saw in them at the time. I still laugh at parts of Galaxina.

Looking forward to seeing the ship completed.


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow - this brings back memories! Really nice scratchbuilding work there too.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

walsing said:


> Wow, I had forgotten about that movie. Too bad "Galaxina" was murdered before the movies debut. Looking forward to seeing this ships progress!


Thanks! I am working on molding it up for kits.



Xenodyssey said:


> Great idea. I often enjoy the B-movies from that period, although when I watch some of them today, like Spacehunter, I wonder what I saw in them at the time. I still laugh at parts of Galaxina.
> 
> You know, I am working on the Spacehunter ship to.
> 
> ...


Thanks!



PetarB said:


> Wow - this brings back memories! Really nice scratchbuilding work there too.


Thank you to!

:wave:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is the MindWarp (Galaxy of Terror), 1981 spaceship.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Also used in the Vampirella movie. The spaceship! :freak:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Twilight Zone was good, 1985. The Greatful Dead playing the theme.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What are you using to shape the body? Is it scupted and then cast or somehow build up?


----------

